# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver



## jazoon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I just bought an Acer Aspire 5251 today from Wal Mart that seemed to be quite a steal $298. Along with that I bought Windows 7 Ultimate as I plan to use it as a Media Center. I done a clean install of Windows 7 Ultimate wiping the drive of everything (bloatware galore). When it booted the first time it had found compliant drivers for all the hardware except video card, ethernet adapter, and wireless network controller.

Easy enough I thought. Went to Acer's website and downloaded the ethernet adapter and the actual RealTek HD Audio driver and let Windows Update do the rest. It was unsuccessful in finding a driver for the Wireless card though. So I went back to Acer's website and downloaded the driver it said was made for the card in my laptop (Atheros Wireless card). When I ran the set up it kept complaining that the adapter was not inserted (I tried turning on the wifi but that doesn't matter I guess if there's no driver installed). It went through set up after I clicked OK a couple times but still the Network Controller was not identified. I tried manually picking the driver but just kept getting the "Device cannot start" error. I installed all the other drivers on Acer's site, updated Windows 7 to the most current updates, called their support but they wanted me to pay for assistance, so right now I'm at a standstill. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

Hi - 

Go into Device Manager, expand "Network.." and un-install all devices. Re-boot the system. Windows 7 will reinstall the drivers -
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Then download the Atheros wifi driver and try installation again.

http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...tep3=Aspire 5251&OS=722&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jonezy76 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

Strangly, I also purchased one of these from walmart today. Same problem! This fix works thanks a ton for the help.


----------



## jazoon (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Go into Device Manager, expand "Network.." and un-install all devices. Re-boot the system. Windows 7 will reinstall the drivers -
> START | type *devmgmt.msc*
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation jcgriff. Unfortunatey this didn't work for me. I uninstalled everything under Network and then even tried showing hidden devices and uninstalling those as well with no luck. Any other advice? :laugh:


----------



## wakeny (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

Hi, looking for the same solution. I also formatted the hard drive and reinstalled window 7 ultimate. The driver for the wireless card is not working. I get the same error saying it is "not started"


----------



## jazoon (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

Just a little more information on this. I thought maybe there was some Acer software that might be needed for the card to be recognized. I downloaded a few, Acer ePowerManagement and the Launcher for the function keys. When I turn on and off the wireless I get on-screen notification that I'm turning it on and off but the light does not come on, on the laptop itself for wireless. I've tried using some programs that detect unknown devices but I've had no luck with those either. :sigh:


----------



## jazoon (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

Tried a fresh install with the 64-bit version as well (used 7 Ultimate 32-bit prior) and still the same outcome.


----------



## jazoon (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

Wow, I finally figured this out. Apparently these laptops shipped with 2 different wireless cards. I went to Wal Mart to look at the one they had on display and it read as an Atheros Wireless Adapter and just kept working at getting that to work. Come to find out I popped a section off the bottom to take a look at the exact model number and what not and it was a freaking broadcom! (BCM43225) Done some hunting and found that Lenovo offers the drivers for a laptop they make. Downloaded the drivers from them and they worked! WOO! :laugh:

Here's the link to the drivers (Win7 x32x64):

http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/ot/en/driversdownloads/Drivers_Show_2497.html


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

*wakeny*........Please start your own Thread if you need assistance. Someone should be helping you.


wakeny said:


> Hi, looking for the same solution. I also formatted the hard drive and reinstalled window 7 ultimate. The driver for the wireless card is not working. I get the same error saying it is "not started"


----------



## heeney.cs (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*

I had a similar problem when installing Ubuntu Linux. No wireless connection. I forgot that the Broadcom drivers are proprietary and not installed by default. I ran a software update and then rebooted. An icon for hardware drivers appeared in the top toolbar. I clicked on that and the Broadcom proprietary driver was available for installation. I installed it and all is good


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5251-1513 Wireless Driver*



> Wow, I finally figured this out. Apparently these laptops shipped with 2 different wireless cards. I went to Wal Mart to look at the one they had on display and it read as an Atheros Wireless Adapter and just kept working at getting that to work. Come to find out I popped a section off the bottom to take a look at the exact model number and what not and it was a freaking broadcom! (BCM43225) Done some hunting and found that Lenovo offers the drivers for a laptop they make. Downloaded the drivers from them and they worked! WOO!
> 
> Here's the link to the drivers (Win7 x32x64):
> 
> http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/ot...Show_2497.html


Seeing the original poster (*jazoon*) has resolved the issue, I am prompted to mark this thread as solved and will close it.

Thank you* jazoon* for posting what you did to resolve your issue.

Bill


----------

